#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Do I qualify for work permit?

## pet_spec

Hello,



I am going to apply for work in the foreign country located near me, and I need visa to get there. Do I need state that I am not legally authorized to work, although I can get work visa to work in that country?

Thanks!See More: Do I qualify for work permit?

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------

